# Help with Cat 5 and HDMI and wall plate



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Well this is really to help out my Dad with an issue he's having with his setup. After getting tired of looking at the rats nest of wires on a stand alone entertainment center, he moved the components to a book shelf off to one side of the room away from the TV. A Cat 5 wire was run from the components thru the ceiling and down the wall to an HDMI wall plate, from the plate an HDMI cable to the TV. The speakers are also conntected thru a wall plate. The set up works, the problem is when the furnace turns on or a nearby light switch is turned on, the audio and video go out but return to normal usually within 10 seconds. There is no loss of power to the TV or components. The installers who did the work suggested it was a loss of voltage when the furnace kicks in, they recommended an APC battery back up, but so far that really hasn't helped.(I would think if it was a loss of voltage the TV would also go out) I know the installers are at wits end and I know my Dad is fed up with it, because every fifteen or twenty minutes the system goes out. 
The components are a Pioneer Elite A/V receiver. Not Sure of Model. Direct TV Box, Sony 60" XBR LCD and the wall plate i think is an MIS(could be wrong on that). 
Looking for some ideas on whats causing this and how to fix it. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thunderbird Fan said:


> ... the problem is when the furnace turns on or a nearby light switch is turned on, the audio and video go out but return to normal usually within 10 seconds. There is no loss of power to the TV or components...


Maybe the furnace and A/C outlet where the equipment is connect are in the same circuit :huh:

Try using an extension to another power outlet and see what happens :yes:.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd say move the all gear back over to where the TV is and hook it all up, but plug it into the same electrical outlet it's all plugged into now, the one where the book shelf is. If everything works like it should, then the problem has to be the HDMI to Cat-5 gizmo, plain and simple.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I've thought all along it was an issue witht the wall plate because it's the only thing that's a new addition to the set up. We've tried the extension cord and it still shuts off. The installer is coming over today to ponder the problem again. 
:boxer::dizzy::hide:


----------



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

Check to see if the cat 5 is running parallel with any romex this can induce voltage and maybe be the problem.
Also make sure it is plenum rated being in the wall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I checked with my son, who is an A/V installer. He says the HDMI/Cat5 converters work great. He uses Extron and Kramer. If all else fails, try using one of those, if you're not already.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

